

IPv4 Address Report - akg_67
http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/index.html

======
jlawer
What really surprises me is that by this graph it really seems APNIC is better
rationing its allocation the most of the other RIRs with it projecting still
having small numbers of IPs available for crossover after 2020.

Part of this is that APNIC have limited all new applicants to a /22 when they
hit a final /8 available. Existing registrants were offered an ADDITIONAL /22
as their final allocation, and due to successful hand-back of unused space, an
additional /22 allocation is available for existing registrants.

It seems to ensure that small players (such as startups) can still enter the
market and build a viable product without having to worry about it until they
are using more the 1024 IPs.

~~~
p1mrx
APNIC is being fairly conservative with their final /8, but the big graph
doesn't show the feeding frenzy that abruptly stopped in 2011:

[http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/fig27h.png](http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/fig27h.png)

Interestingly, the allocation rate has picked up again in the last month or
so. I'm guessing that's related to the recent announcement about the "IANA
IPv4 Recovered Address Space".

------
chx
I find it very interesting how few /8s are actually advertised vs how many are
handed out -- if those graphs are collect then the difference is a quarter of
all the IPs???

------
0x006A
anyone knows of an up to date list of providers that offer ipv6 to end users?

~~~
diwo
See [http://ipv6-test.com/stats/](http://ipv6-test.com/stats/). You can filter
the list by country to see results by ISP.

The data is collected from users that visit the site and take part in the
test. Keep in mind that the data isn't conclusive as the end-users location,
and his hardware, effects the providers offerings and the statistics.

------
thrillscience
I don't believe it. It's just like those "peak oil" people. We just need to
drill more; we can find more IP addresses.

~~~
hhw
Only for a while.

Right now, ARIN IPv4 addresses are easier to get than ever before, as
providers are handing out IPv4 addresses out like candy so that they have as
much IPv4 space under their control as possible when ARIN runs out.

The next phase, as has already begun in the RIPE region, is where IPv4
addresses are bought and sold on the private market. Right now, they go for
published rates of between $7-$15 per IP, depending on the size of the block
they're sold as. This will probably go up dramatically once all the regional
registries (and in particular ARIN) run out.

We'll probably then see the price of IPv4 addresses go up higher and higher,
as utilization efficiency increases. It remains to be seen how high the costs
will go, but it will probably get to a point where the costs of acquiring IPv4
will generally be higher than the costs of implementing IPv6. It will likely
only be then that we see wholesale adoption of IPv6. Large portions of the
Internet may begin using it before then, but the problem is that IPv4 will
continue to be necessary until the whole of the Internet is on IPv6.

~~~
eli
But IP addresses aren't really fungible, are they? What's the smallest block
you could actually transfer to someone in another part of the world?

~~~
hhw
Generally, a /24 is the smallest block for which most networks will accept BGP
advertisements. You'd generally purchase a /22-/20 or larger though. Note that
in most cases, these are (part of) blocks that were assigned before the
current regional registries existed, as blocks allocated through the
registries aren't actually owned.

------
mmaunder
Yes migration to IPv6 is essential, but virtual hosting for websites and NAT
for ISP subscribers provides a way to indefinitely postpone IPmageddon. This
never seems to be mentioned. Also once a block is assigned the actual usage is
unpredictable and not reported on that I'm aware of - I know several folks who
have blocks assigned by their DC and they're only using a fraction.

~~~
AndrewDucker
So far as I can tell NAT for ISPs is brought up pretty much every time that
IPv6 is mentioned on HN.

And every time people point out that it breaks the fundamentally decentralised
nature of the internet and makes it harder to run P2P services.

And also, pretty much every time someone mentions unused blocks, and someone
else points out that even if we reclaimed the largest known blocks that aren't
publicly routed this would only expand the timeline for a few months.

~~~
tormeh
>it breaks the fundamentally decentralised nature of the internet and makes it
harder to run P2P services

Well, those are two things ISPs don't care about...

~~~
ay
Running a box that smoothly maintains hundreds of millions of sessions (a
household might would peak at about 1000 concurrent sessions) is a different
expense than running boxes that just statelessly route the packets for those
hundreds of millions of sessions.

~~~
p1mrx
You actually don't need state to share an IPv4 address, if you statically
allocate port ranges to customers, and route packets based on the
address+port.

But rather than build special routers that understand port ranges, it makes
more sense to map each address+port into an IPv6 prefix, and use standard IPv6
routing. That's the basis of MAP:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapping_of_Address_and_Port](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapping_of_Address_and_Port)

Of course, the scheme is useless if you don't have an IPv6 network in the
first place.

~~~
ay
Oh, indeed! The basic argument is "keeping state is more expensive and fragile
than not keeping it".

BTW, speaking of MAP: the CPE-side code is now in OpenWRT trunk.

I have built a few images here, in case someone is interested to test:
[http://stdio.be/blog/2014-06-10-OpenWRT-MAP-images-from-
pure...](http://stdio.be/blog/2014-06-10-OpenWRT-MAP-images-from-pure-trunk/)

(Needless to say, would love to hear feedback)

